
Is bandwidth as issue? - chintan39
Do we have to consider the bandwidth of end user when building an app?
======
henrixd
I would expect large majority to have a decent fixed price data packages.
However there are people that have slow speeds and/or expensive metered data
plans, so I wouldn't get too frisky. Overall bandwidth is usually the
bottleneck, so yes.

~~~
chintan39
I am building a chat application([http://tiny.chat](http://tiny.chat)) that
will use less bandwidth. Is it worth optimizing reduce as many bytes as
possible? Or the end user doesn't care if there are couple of extra KB used?

~~~
hanyoon
A couple KB shouldn't make much of a difference. If your app explodes in
popularity, then yes, you should make every effort to optimize.

~~~
chintan39
My question is does the average joe care if app is using less bandwidth or it
doesn't matter.

~~~
hanyoon
To be honest, for a couple KB's worth of difference, probably not. But I'd
assume it'd be good practice to optimize the best you can regardless.

------
ColinWright
Yes.

------
PaulHoule
yes

